# The BUMP thread



## ALBOB (Dec 6, 2002)

OK, this is gonna be just about the goofiest thread ever but I'm gonna blame it on gopro.  He's the one who's been coming up with all the new and interesting ways to use the word "bump" in a thread so, let's do it here.

GAME ON.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 6, 2002)

bump


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 6, 2002)

Sure it's a lame response, but I don't want you to think I was just sitting here like a bump on a log.


----------



## ALBOB (Dec 6, 2002)

We'll forgive you this once but please try to bump up your efforts a bit in the future, eh?


----------



## Arnold (Dec 6, 2002)




----------



## ALBOB (Dec 6, 2002)

Hey, you didn't use the word BUMP.


----------



## irontime (Dec 6, 2002)

No, DOWN DOGGY!  Damnit Kuso get off my leg! He said 'BUMP' not 'HUMP!'


----------



## Preacher (Dec 6, 2002)

A man was walking home alone one night when he heard a BUMP...BUMP...BUMP... behind him. 
Walking faster, he looked back, making out an image of an upright coffin banging its way down the middle 
of the street towards him...BUMP...BUMP...BUMP...


The man began to run towards his home, and the coffin bounced quickly after him, 
faster...faster...BUMP ...BUMP ...BUMP. He ran up to his door, fumbled with his keys, opened the door, 
rushed in, and locked the door behind him. 
However, the coffin crashed through his door, with the lid of the coffin flapping...BUMP...BUMP...BUMP... 
.... on the heels of the terrified man. 


Rushing upstairs to the bathroom, the man locked himself inside. His heart was pounding. 
With a CRASH, the coffin broke down the door and came slowly towards him. 
The man screamed and reached for something, anything...All he could find was a box of cough drops! 


Desperate, he threw the cough drops at the coffin ......and...of...course,...the coffin stopped! 



Geddit ? 
  

(It's late .. I have a headache ... get off my case already! ..)


----------



## david (Dec 6, 2002)

In three days..... I'm going to BUMP Kuso from the number one spot!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 6, 2002)

I'm gonna bump a girl tonight


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 6, 2002)

i got it preacher i thought it was funny .....bump.....bump....bump lol


----------



## dino (Dec 6, 2002)

Does anyone care that I'm back...Bumpity bump bump..........


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Dec 6, 2002)

My sister and her husband used to have a goat named Bump!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dino *_
> Does anyone care that I'm back...Bumpity bump bump..........



i think it's awsome to see ya around dino....bump


----------



## david (Dec 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dino *_
> Does anyone care that I'm back...Bumpity bump bump..........



Of course!  Hey Dino!  .... here's my official   and welcome back to ya!

I missed ya, girlie!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 6, 2002)

One of my favorite rides at the amusement park is the BUMPer cars.


----------



## ZECH (Dec 6, 2002)

I like to BUMP!!


----------



## david (Dec 6, 2002)

we like to bump.... everybody bump!


----------



## Scotty the Body (Dec 6, 2002)

I like Women with Big Bumps!!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 6, 2002)

It's been over a year since I've gotten a piece of bump


----------



## Dero (Dec 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dino *_
> Does anyone care that I'm back...Bumpity bump bump..........


DINO!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Bumpydabump bump bump!!!
Of course,we doooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!! 
How are you ???
So glad to bump/see you...


----------



## ZECH (Dec 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Hammerlynn *_
> It's been over a year since I've gotten a piece of bump


I can take care of that sweetie!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dino *_
> Does anyone care that I'm back...Bumpity bump bump..........


Oh yeah!!!


----------



## david (Dec 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Hammerlynn *_
> It's been over a year since I've gotten a piece of bump




Well then, I will be right over to BUMP you!    J/K!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> Well then, I will be right over to BUMP you!    J/K!


Hey....I was first in line!


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

OK.... gotcha there!


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Dec 7, 2002)

I started my new job last night and they kind of threw me out to some tables (didn't know i was waitressing 1st night on).  I bumped into people a lot, but went out and got drunk for the first time in months and months and months!  It's all good 

I don't feel so welllllllll......


----------



## ZECH (Dec 7, 2002)

Hope you don't have to work tonight!


----------



## Scotty the Body (Dec 7, 2002)

My kind of Bumpin


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

Do I recall the alternate slang - old fashioned saying..a hick to a county BUMPkin?


----------



## dino (Dec 7, 2002)

Is that a *bump* in your pants, or are you just happy to see me?


----------



## kuso (Dec 7, 2002)

I`m very happy to see ya and wouldn`t mind a little bump and grind


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

Conversation with Crash and his dad

C:  I need a Ferrari!  And, ONLY a Ferrari!
D: Son, you gone and BUMPED your head!


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

Damn!  Hammerlynn is bumping on through to the top of the Top 10 list tonight!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 7, 2002)

getting my bump on


----------



## Dero (Dec 7, 2002)

Hmmmm...Am I on dat list or did I get BUMPed off of it yet?I'm getting goose BUMPs just thinking about it...I better bump over and see where I am.

Dino,I'm VARRRY HAPPY to seeya!!!


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

I see NO DINO?!?!?  Dero, did you BUMP your head a minute ago?


----------



## irontime (Dec 8, 2002)

HI DINO!!!!  Great to see ya babe, oh ya BUMP!


----------



## Dero (Dec 8, 2002)

Bump IT up a knotch!!!


----------



## irontime (Dec 8, 2002)

PLEASE bump IT up a knotch!


----------



## bigss75 (Dec 8, 2002)

What is that werid bump on my groin


----------



## Dero (Dec 8, 2002)

Hmmmm,Biggs,TMI.
I ain't going near dat bump!!!


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

we are all going to take turns knocking and bumping mmafiter around after his posts, today!


----------



## dino (Dec 8, 2002)

Who wants to be bumped by Dino....


----------



## Dero (Dec 8, 2002)

I DO,I DO!!!!
Hiya Dino,comment ca bump?


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dino *_
> Who wants to be bumped by Dino....



OMG, 

Dear Santa,

All I want for christmas is what Dino said!


----------



## dino (Dec 8, 2002)

Bonjour Dero.....Ca va Bumped.....


----------



## Dero (Dec 8, 2002)

C'la va tres BUMP and toi?


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dino *_
> Who wants to be bumped by Dino....


Me too!


----------



## ALBOB (Dec 9, 2002)

Who put the bump in the bumpity bumpty bump?


----------



## irontime (Dec 9, 2002)

Well that's not worth a bump.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 9, 2002)

I'm not going to use the word "BUMP" in this post, but I just did a search on Google for the word "BUMP", and it came back with this.


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 9, 2002)

Do 2 bumps make a hill?


----------



## ALBOB (Dec 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> I'm not going to use the word "BUMP" in this post, but I just did a search on Google for the word "BUMP", and it came back with this.



Bump hell, that's a freakin' *BUMP*


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Bump hell, that's a freakin' *BUMP*



I think the bump is winning that battle.


----------



## david (Dec 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> I'm not going to use the word "BUMP" in this post, but I just did a search on Google for the word "BUMP", and it came back with this.




Maybe it was to say, "I bumped my head while pulling a stupid stunt!"  Haha--


----------



## ZECH (Dec 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> Do 2 bumps make a hill?


I'm gonna get killed for this!!
Esmerelda's makes a mountain!


----------



## david (Dec 9, 2002)

It took me a few seconds to understand that but I get it now!


----------



## ALBOB (Dec 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> I'm gonna get killed for this!!
> Esmerelda's makes a mountain!



I wouldn't mind bumping her mountains.


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 10, 2002)

Mrs.NT started with bumps as a young girl --> those grew into hills and soon, she's getting mountains - yeah for NT!!


----------



## irontime (Dec 10, 2002)

Looks like NT's going bumping!


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 10, 2002)

ride them thar bumps ... opps, I mean hills ... opps, them thar mountains!


----------



## ALBOB (Dec 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> ride them thar bumps ... opps, I mean hills ... opps, them thar mountains!



Ya' know?  That reminds me.  We haven't seen any good pics of them thar bumps...oops, I mean hills...opps, I mean MOUNTAINS.  What up NT, you holding out on us again?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 10, 2002)

Cheeeeestnuts roasting on an open fire
Jack Frost nipping at your bump....


----------



## Dero (Dec 10, 2002)

Bumping da bump...


----------



## ALBOB (Dec 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Bumping da bump...



Better be careful that Hairball, bumping at your age can be hazardous to your bumps.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 10, 2002)

who put the bump in the bump sh-bump sh-bump?


----------



## Dero (Dec 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Better be careful that Hairball, bumping at your age can be hazardous to your bumps.


When you talk of bumping at my age ,you're talking with experience,RIGHT?????


----------



## Dero (Dec 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> who put the bump in the bump sh-bump sh-bump?


I think BUMPy did!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

lets get this thread bunpin


----------



## ALBOB (Dec 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> who put the bump in the bump sh-bump sh-bump?



That song is SOOOOO played.   



> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_ Who put the bump in the bumpity bumpty bump?


----------



## ALBOB (Dec 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> When you talk of bumping at my age ,you're talking with experience,RIGHT?????



I don't EVER want to hear about your experiences bumping.


----------



## ZECH (Dec 10, 2002)

I know a girl at the gym that likes threesome bumps!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> That song is SOOOOO played.




oops

I must have taken a bump to the head or something.


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Ya' know?  That reminds me.  We haven't seen any good pics of them thar bumps...oops, I mean hills...opps, I mean MOUNTAINS.  What up NT, you holding out on us again?



I'm sur when them thar mountains have arrived, it won't be hard to get pics .. he he .. being Mrs.NT is so shy and all ... 

bump


----------



## ALBOB (Dec 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> I'm sur when them thar mountains have arrived, it won't be hard to get pics .. he he .. being Mrs.NT is so shy and all ...
> 
> bump



I'll bump to THAT!!!


----------



## ALBOB (Dec 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> I know a girl at the gym that likes threesome bumps!



And you haven't introduced us yet???


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> I know a girl at the gym that likes threesome bumps!



so do I ...    ... and that girl knows girls who like thressome bumps!


----------



## ALBOB (Dec 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> so do I ...    ... and that girl knows girls who like thressome bumps!



And AGAIN I have to ask, you haven't introduced us yet?

Whatsamatta with you people?  Am I gonna have to come bump you on the head?


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 11, 2002)

it's just a little bump in the road ... on your next visit to wintery Alberta, I'll introduce ya ... he he


----------



## kuso (Dec 12, 2002)

bump


----------



## ALBOB (Dec 12, 2002)

Holy CRAP!!!  Even his bumps have bumps.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> bump




LMAO!!!  Holy shit dude!



I got into a traffic accident yesterday.  Seriously.  Some dude *bump*ed me from behind.  Denter my rear *bump*er, cracked the light, and put a hole in my rear panel.  Good thing it was in a traffic jam and we were barely moving.


----------



## david (Dec 13, 2002)

This old lady bumped into me with her shopping cart and told me, "to watch out"!  I should've tackled her!


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Dec 13, 2002)

i bumped a soda at work, and spilled it all over the table of 5!  Gladly it didn't get on anyone!

I'm such a klutz!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

Let's all do the Beka bump!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bekahleigh23 *_
> i bumped a soda at work, and spilled it all over the table of 5!  Gladly it didn't get on anyone!
> 
> I'm such a klutz!


If you had spilled drink on my pants, what would you do with my wet pants??  :bounce:


----------



## kuso (Dec 14, 2002)

BUMP


----------



## david (Dec 14, 2002)

I covered my dogs eyes with a towel and watch him bump into shit... GF wasn't laughing!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> 
> 
> BUMP



it's naught a tumah...


----------



## ALBOB (Dec 18, 2002)

Things that go BUMP in the night.


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 18, 2002)

I want to have my boss bumped off


----------



## Dero (Dec 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Hammerlynn *_
> I want to have my boss bumped off


Yo HAMMER,just a few more weeks and yar outta there!!!
 
RIGHT?



Oops...Bumpydabump


----------



## Dero (Dec 18, 2002)

Has anybody found the stairway to BUMPLAND,yet?


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 18, 2002)

Oh hell bumpin yea!  I'm giving my notice next week! Being nice and giving them 3 weeks notice. That way I wont be killing myself in that time trying to get everything done that will need to be finished!


----------



## Dero (Dec 18, 2002)

What kind of bumping job is this???



Nevermind...I found HR!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 18, 2002)

Yea..HR Supervisor! And she's an AVP! You'd think that HR is a good place to work...lol NOPE it's worse


----------



## urso8up (Dec 19, 2002)

Bump


----------



## david (Dec 19, 2002)

I hope to bump and grind on the dance floor with some hotties this weekend!  We'll see, though!


----------



## Dero (Dec 19, 2002)

Naaaaaaaaaaaaaaw!!!
We know you...You'll be here,BUMPING this thread and others...


----------



## david (Dec 19, 2002)

Actually, bc/ the night starts at 2 am in South Florida, I will be here at least untill midnight or 1 am!  

So that theory is correct of yours!


----------



## Dero (Dec 19, 2002)

I knew dat...
Bumpydabump


----------



## ALBOB (Dec 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Hammerlynn *_ And she's an AVP!



I know I'm gonna feel like a fool when I finally find out but, what the bump is an AVP?


----------



## Dero (Dec 23, 2002)

And I'm a SndBO...
Ummmm...AVP,I'm with OldBob,what the BUMP is it???


----------



## ALBOB (Dec 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> And I'm a SndBO...



I thougt you were an S.O.B......................Senile Old Bastard.


----------



## ALBOB (Dec 26, 2002)

Have a Bumpity Christmas and a Bump bump bumpin' New Year.


----------



## Dero (Dec 26, 2002)

Bumping back at ya!!! 
Same to you  old fellow!!!


----------



## Dero (Dec 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> I thougt you were an S.O.B......................Senile Old Bastard.


I don't know ,I forget...
Is that what is next,OlBob,you've been here before me...


----------



## ALBOB (Dec 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_Is that what is next,OlBob,you've been here before me...



Well yes and no, I'm an SOB of a different sort.


----------



## Dero (Jan 17, 2003)

Yes,we all know what kind of BUMPy S.O.B. you are!!!


----------



## TrustNoOne (Jan 17, 2003)

I like to Bump uglies with the ladies...


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 21, 2003)

I'd like to BUMP Andy Reid right out of Philly.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Feb 11, 2003)

bump?


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 18, 2003)

We need to BUMP up the excitement around here.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 18, 2003)

hey al-aol-
people've been wondering about your wherabouts.....yuo're ok? This is the real albob? Not some sort of alien replacement?

There have been rumors flying around as to your missing in action status, from mild to wild. Some from basic 'you have been deployed to singlehandedly remove that cancerous growth on the Eastern side of the world known as the Saddam virus, to the extreme thoughts of you were being held and having devient sexual experiments mating you with rats, but we know that couldn't happen as that would be cruel and unusual punishment to the rats...PETA wold get involved and encourage all people to drink beer on your behalf. 
Either way....good to see you posting again!


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 18, 2003)

SonofaBump!


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_This is the real albob? Not some sort of alien replacement?



How would I know?


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 18, 2003)

I think the guy in the Avatar has taken over....er, bumped AlBob off. (Or is that albob's sister?)


----------



## I Are Baboon (Feb 18, 2003)

Jack and Jill went up the bump to bump a bump of bump


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 18, 2003)

must be an alien...real men..don't wear spandex!


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 18, 2003)

Ahhhh piss off ya' ciche eater.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 18, 2003)

ciche
 

what is this?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Feb 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> ciche
> 
> 
> what is this?




ALBOB pulls part of his vocabulary out of his ass.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 18, 2003)

...I've heard of a DIC-tionary....what do you call that?


----------



## MJ23 (Feb 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> No, DOWN DOGGY!  Damnit Kuso get off my leg! He said 'BUMP' not 'HUMP!'




   


Bump


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> ciche
> 
> 
> what is this?



You're kidding, right?

Let me give you a hint, it's what "real men" don't eat.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 18, 2003)

oh, quiche...
(I had to look it up with spell checker...take the hint...)


I got a litle nervous the other day. I got a letter in the mail addressed to: Sgt. Slusser. (that would be me, not to get confused with Sgt. Slaughter)
My pucker meter pegged real quick. Come to find out it was just a sumary of my total points earned towards retirement..
whew!


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_ I got a letter in the mail addressed to: Sgt. Slusser.




*RECALLLLLLL*


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 18, 2003)

shhhh!!!!!!
  
naw, I'm in-active reserve status. If I get called up...man, it's a bad day...and seeings its only Iraq....no big deal.


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_its only Iraq....no big deal.



True but it could be "no big deal" for a loooooooong time.


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> You're kidding, right?
> 
> Let me give you a hint, it's what "real men" don't eat.




Obviously, you've never tasted crab or spinach quiche

Totally awesome


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DFINEST *_
> Obviously, you've never tasted crab or spinach quiche
> 
> Totally awesome



Just between you and me, I LOVE quiche.  I was just using the cliche.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 21, 2003)

but isn't it full of fat?
Can you make one healthy?

on a side note...I just bought a crock pot. Now I am need of learning how to cook wiht the thing...


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> but isn't it full of fat?
> Can you make one healthy?



Quit raining on my parade, the damn things taste delicious. 



> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_ on a side note...I just bought a crock pot. Now I am need of learning how to cook wiht the thing...


 
Buy a four or five pound beef roast, a couple of Cerrano or Jalepeno peppers, a medium onion and one package of dry Italian salad dressing mix.  Mince the peppers and onion then toss everything in the crock pot.  Add enough water to just cover the meat.  Set temp to Med or Med-High right before you go to bed.  Get up the next morning and try not to drool too much at the delicious smell.  Remove roast from pot and shred the meat with two forks.  Put shredded meat back in pot.  You now have a dish you can nibble on all day.  I put it on a sour dough roll with either Provolone or Motzerella cheese.  DAMN, now I'm hungry.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 21, 2003)

heh heh..I just had chicken and pasta.....
thnx for the tip! I see alot of chili in my future!


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 21, 2003)

Pork roasts are great too, toss one in with some saurkraut.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Feb 28, 2003)

Translation:  BUMP.


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ehhh...........Whatdya say sonny?  How's that again?  You say BUMP???


----------



## I Are Baboon (Feb 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Ehhh...........Whatdya say sonny?  How's that again?  You say BUMP???




Five dolla bumpy bumpy!!!


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 3, 2003)

Vee vant to BUMP.........................you up.


----------



## Dero (Apr 3, 2003)

No thanks...I don't vant you to ...BUMP me up...
Yuck,just the thought of it.


----------



## kuso (Apr 3, 2003)




----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2003)

well, that's an official looking bump...


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 22, 2003)




----------



## I Are Baboon (May 23, 2003)




----------



## Dero (May 23, 2003)

What are you "DA BUMP MYSTER???"


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> What are you "DA BUMP MYSTER???"


----------



## Dero (May 23, 2003)




----------



## ALBOB (May 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> What are you "DA BUMP MYSTER???"



Wouldn't that be "DA BUMP MEISTER"?


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 28, 2003)

man i really need to take a bump


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 28, 2003)

hey watch out for that bump ahead of you


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 28, 2003)

we needa do somethin about that bump in our yard


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 28, 2003)

how bout a bump roast for dinner?


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 28, 2003)

how'd you get that bump on your head?


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 28, 2003)

humpty bumpty sat on a wall


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 28, 2003)

bambie had a friend named bumper


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 28, 2003)

dammit you made a dint in my bumper


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 28, 2003)

watch where your walking ass you bumped into me


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 28, 2003)

bump


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 28, 2003)

I think the last one was the best one of all  bump!


----------



## Rissole (Nov 17, 2003)

Huge BUMP!!


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 2, 2004)

I figured I'd BUMP this idea around a bit, it's been ignored for so long.


----------



## Chain Link (Aug 2, 2004)

Albob's sig would make a great BUMPer sticker.


----------



## maniclion (Aug 2, 2004)

bump, set, *DEATH FROM ABOVE!*

reminders of gym class tattooing VOIT in peoples foreheads


----------



## PreMier (Aug 2, 2004)

[img2]http://www.xtrememass.com/forum//images/smilies/1214-2/bump.gif[/img2]


----------



## maniclion (Aug 2, 2004)

Wouldn't it be more fun and safer if the ride to work/home was just a long bumper car ride?


----------



## PreMier (Aug 2, 2004)

Then it would be more likely that someone could bump their head.


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 2, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> [img2]http://www.xtrememass.com/forum//images/smilies/1214-2/bump.gif[/img2]


  Cute


----------



## PreMier (Aug 2, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Cute



Yes you are 

But you forgot to bump into me at the store?


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 2, 2004)

Maybe I was planning to bump into you in Vegas.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 2, 2004)

Oh... 

You ever wonder what it like when "things" go bump in the night?


----------



## maniclion (Aug 2, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Then it would be more likely that someone could bump their head.


Better than having an _S_uburban _U_tility _V_ehicle use my car as a speed bump.


----------



## maniclion (Aug 2, 2004)

I just got done designing a solar system for some country *BUMP*kin


----------



## redspy (Aug 2, 2004)

^


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 3, 2004)

Wow, ALBUMP started this thread in '02...............so old.


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 3, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Wow, ALBUMP started this thread in '02...............so old.



*2002* not 1902.  Don't let this  bump you in the ass.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 4, 2004)

ALBOB said:
			
		

> *2002* not 1902.  Don't let this  bump you in the ass.


Bump you do acknowledge that 1902 was a distinct possibility?


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 4, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Bump you do acknowledge that 1902 was a distinct possibility?



No..........this site didn't exist back then.


----------



## Jo-Anna (Aug 4, 2004)

Hey IM'ers how's it going today?  I'm doing my normal (or so it seems) 1-4 ratio... no one else is here to do the work...


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 4, 2004)

Hey Jo-Anna, wanna BUMP?


----------



## Jo-Anna (Aug 4, 2004)

Yesss Yesss ouuu... do I need that Bump!!


----------



## Shae (Aug 4, 2004)

Anyone remember that song by B2K?

*sings* Baby turn around and let me see that sexy body go BUMP, BUMP, BUMP!


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 4, 2004)

Shae said:
			
		

> Anyone remember that song by B2K?
> 
> *sings* Baby turn around and let me see that sexy body go BUMP, BUMP, BUMP!



Song?  You expect me to be able to think of a song while all my concentration is focused on doing the BUMP with Jo-Ana?


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 4, 2004)

I like a good song to go along with my Bumping. It helps set the pace -


----------



## Jo-Anna (Aug 4, 2004)

I'll make my own pace with what makes ALBOB feel good


----------



## Shae (Aug 4, 2004)

ALBOB said:
			
		

> Song?  You expect me to be able to think of a song while all my concentration is focused on doing the BUMP with Jo-Ana?



Well let me crank up some tunes then....

*Bump Bump Bump by B2K and P. Diddy*
P Diddy
We sendindg this out to all the ladies all over the world
All the ladies all over the world
All my sexy mamas come on
Come on a come on now
As we proceed to give you what you need
You kno i like it when your body goes

B2k
bump bump bump

P Diddy
Bad Boy, b2k, yo o, talk to em player

Omari
I like your lil sexy style
I love it when you getting wil' (uh, i see you)
Girl in the club wit me
(Come over her let me talk to you for a minute, yeah
I wanna tell you something)
Girl you need to be in magazines
Wit a crown on your head cause you's a ghetto queen
Like bling bling bling (uh come, let me find out)
The way you shakin that sexy (oh)
Body shaped like an hour glass (ow)
Can we spend some time
(Yeah, lets do it ya'll)
I wanna get you to myself
I mean me and nobodyelse
Yo do the things we do
Baby there is something that i need from you
(uh, come on, check it out)

Chrous
Baby turn around, 
And let me see that sexy body go
Bump bump bump (yeah)
That is all i want to see, 
Baby show me (come on)
Baby turn around, 
And let me see that sexy body go (yeah)
Bump bump bump
The way you throwin that thing at me (uh yeah)
I can take it

Girl why you teasin me
You gonna have to stop pleasin me (stop teasin me, i want you)
While we're on this floor
You dippin' it roun' and roun'
I love the way you put it down
You makin me scream for more (oh, gimme more, let s go, don't stop come on)
Put your 2way next to mine
Baby hit me anytime
Baby you and me behind close doors (oohh)
Do you want to be my main squeeze
Cop whips, cop shiny things
Girl just comes wit me
And then ima go 'head do the damn thang

Chorus
Baby turn around, 
And let me see that sexy body go
Bump bump bump
That is all i want to see, 
Baby show me
Baby turn around, 
And let me see that sexy body go
Bump bump bump
The way you throwin that thing at me
I can take it

P Diddy
(Yeah, its bad boy baby, check this out
They call me diddy
Uh dance for nothin mami
Plans for take a mami
Get on the floor
Make it bump more
Shake it mami
Lets ride
I'm your clyde
You can be my bonnie
See you type for me
Mami so right for me
Man she can move it
Love when she dance to the music
She makes me wanna stand like a fool stiff
Her hands are so smooth that
Just a simple touch make me loose it
Girl, that's enough
Stop moving
Bump that
I pump that
Girl bring it to me
Bump that
I want that
Girl sing it wit me like
du du du du duda du du du
du du du du duda du du du
So lets do it again mami
You and a friend mami
Money aint a thing look 
What i gotta spend mami
Put up you hands for me
That's how you dance for me
Shake it like you can hunni
Take it from your man mami

Baby turn around, 
And let me see that sexy body go (oooo)
Bump bump bump
That is all i want to see, 
Baby show me (let me ya)
Baby turn around, (b2k)
And let me see that sexy body go (bad boy)
(They call me diddy) bump bump bump
The way you throwin that thing at me
I can take it

I see you chris

You kno i like it when your body go
Bump bump bump

Don't stop

Lets go, lets go C'mon now

Baby turn around and let me see that body go
Bump bump bump

C'mon
Lets go
C'mon
Lets go

And another one

Its pandemonium baby


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 4, 2004)

Jo-Anna said:
			
		

> I'll make my own pace with what makes ALBOB feel good



I think I'm in love.


----------



## Jo-Anna (Aug 5, 2004)

Sounds good to me


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 5, 2004)

Jo-Anna said:
			
		

> Sounds good to me



Understand though, I said "I THINK I'm in love".  Would it be OK if I was only in "LUST"?


----------



## Jo-Anna (Aug 5, 2004)

yes I agree we do enjoy the sexual harassment we get in here


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 5, 2004)

Jo-Anna said:
			
		

> yes I agree we do enjoy the sexual harassment we get in here


yeah..well at his age...that is the only action ol albob gets....


----------



## Shae (Aug 5, 2004)

I have two friends that allways exchange sexual enuendos in one of our college classes. He is in his late 50's, she is in her late 20's. They would just torture each other with sexisms, its so friggin silly.  Sometimes I say that this is just too gross due to the age gap. But hey, I let em go at it. One day, I just got too tired of the sexism exchange and I told them,


"Know your damn role and go get *bump*in in a hotel!


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 5, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> yeah..well at his age...that is the only action ol albob gets....



You're just jealous because it's still more than YOU get.


----------



## Jo-Anna (Aug 6, 2004)

No need to fight over those comments - bring me some more and I'll answer them... with pleasure...


----------



## DFINEST (Aug 6, 2004)

ALBOB said:
			
		

> You're just jealous because it's still more than YOU get.



I know it's more than I'm getting


----------



## Jo-Anna (Aug 6, 2004)

DFINEST - Why don't you join in with our Bumping session... then you'll get some...


----------



## DFINEST (Aug 6, 2004)

Are you being a GOOD SAMARITAN and allowing me to BUMP you


----------



## Jo-Anna (Aug 6, 2004)

GOOD SAMARITAN?  Samaritan's don't do those things!  I am just havin fun and inviting you to join us in a BUMP...


----------



## DFINEST (Aug 6, 2004)

Jo-Anna said:
			
		

> GOOD SAMARITAN?  Samaritan's don't do those things!  I am just havin fun and inviting you to join us in a BUMP...



So it's o.k if I yell YIPPIE, right?   

The last time I bumped was from doing some plumbing
work under the bathroom sink


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 6, 2004)

Shae said:
			
		

> I have two friends that allways exchange sexual enuendos in one of our college classes. He is in his late 50's, she is in her late 20's. They would just torture each other with sexisms, its so friggin silly.  Sometimes I say that this is just too gross due to the age gap. But hey, I let em go at it. One day, I just got too tired of the sexism exchange and I told them,
> 
> 
> "Know your damn role and go get *bump*in in a hotel!


That's not too bad. 

Unfortunately, the age difference in this case (ALBOB & Jo-Anna) is in the triple-digits.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 6, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> That's not too bad.
> 
> Unfortunately, the age difference in this case (ALBOB & Jo-Anna) is in the triple-digits.


Yeah..they are like the non-celebraty version of Michael Douglas and katherine Zeta Jones..

Old, over the hill, prescribed to drink his prune juice and her, a ripe, young hottie....
Somethings just don't make sense..


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 6, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Yeah..they are like the non-celebraty version of Michael Douglas and katherine Zeta Jones..
> 
> Old, over the hill, prescribed to drink his prune juice and her, a ripe, young hottie....
> Somethings just don't make sense..


I guess when you're in the sewage business you get all the hot ones.


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 6, 2004)

You children just don't understand the principles of suave and debonaire.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 6, 2004)

ALBOB said:
			
		

> You children just don't understand the principles of suave and debonaire.


This..coming from a man who wears a towel as a cape and parades in his drawers...
(You're lucky I can no longer find that pic of you, buddy!)


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 6, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> (You're lucky I can no longer find that pic of you, buddy!)



I think the entire SITE is lucky you can't find that pic.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 7, 2004)

Ha!
:d


----------



## Jo-Anna (Aug 10, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Yeah..they are like the non-celebraty version of Michael Douglas and katherine Zeta Jones..
> 
> Old, over the hill, prescribed to drink his prune juice and her, a ripe, young hottie....
> Somethings just don't make sense..




Wow - Thanks for the complement!!  Katherine Zeta Jones! - I must be doing something right!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jan 11, 2005)

nice bumps


----------



## Rissole (Apr 11, 2005)

Bump


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 11, 2005)

Just BUMPIN' great.  What kind of BUMPIN' moron would start a thread like this?


----------



## Witmaster (Apr 11, 2005)




----------



## Eggs (Apr 11, 2005)

Wit, theres no way that chick is working on her beamer (it is a beamer right?)... looks more like the intro to a bad porno 

But she is definitely bumping on it.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 11, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> bad porno



There's no such thing.  Porn, by definition, is good.


----------



## seven11 (Apr 11, 2005)

my front Bump-er broke


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 11, 2005)

these are too bumpy.


----------



## craig777 (Apr 11, 2005)

ALBOB said:
			
		

> There's no such thing.  Porn, by definition, is good.


----------



## maniclion (Apr 11, 2005)

ALBOB said:
			
		

> There's no such thing.  Porn, by definition, is good.


clown porn, gay porn, farm porn are all good for Albob, especially when he's the star.


----------



## Witmaster (Apr 11, 2005)

HOLD UP a second...... ALBOB may be on to something...


----------



## god hand (Aug 11, 2005)

Thats what the title told me to.


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

>


I cant believe Rob hasn't used this one on me yet.


----------



## maniclion (Aug 11, 2005)

You will often see someone post in a thread just to say 'bump' or to use the 'bump' smiley. This means that they are posting just to refresh the thread; to get it back onto the screen after it has fallen out of the top 25. This can be done for important or interesting on-going threads, or for threads which never quite reached a conclusion. Be careful, however, of bumping up a very old thread  - the information in it may be very out of date.


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 12, 2005)

What in the world would posess some idiot to start a rediculous thread like this???


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 12, 2005)

It probably was some government worker with too much time on their hands.


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 12, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> It probably was some government worker with too much time on their hands.



I'll BUMP to that.   

A major research institution has recently announced the discovery of  what is believed to be the heaviest chemical element yet known to science.  The new element has been named Governmentium.

Governmentium has 1  neutron, 12 assistant neutrons, 75 deputy neutrons, and 11 assistant deputy  neutrons, giving it an atomic mass of 312. These 312 particles are held  together by forces called morons, which are surrounded by vast quantities of  lepton-like particles called peons.

Since governmentium has no electrons,  it is inert. However, it can be detected as it impedes every reaction with  which it comes into contact. A minute amount of governmentium caused one  reaction to take more than 4 days to complete when it would normally take  less than a second.

Governmentium has a normal half-life of 2 to 4 years;  it does not decay, but instead undergoes a reorganization in which a portion  of the assistant neutrons and deputy neutrons exchange places.

 In fact,  governmentium mass will actually increase over time, since each  reorganization causes some morons to become neutrons, forming isodopes. 

 This  characteristic of moron-promotion leads some scientists to speculate that  governmentium is formed whenever morons reach a certain quantity in  concentration. This hypothetical quantity is referred to as Critical  Morass.

You will know it when you see it.


----------



## maniclion (Aug 12, 2005)

What do they call the particles that split off after 20+ years?  Geezetrinos?


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 12, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> What do they call the particles that split off after 20+ years?



Let's hear a big ole BUMP for the Pensiontrons in the audience.


----------



## maniclion (Aug 12, 2005)

And the ones who do their 4 and get the f' out.... free radicals.


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 26, 2005)

how many dentists does it take to plug in a light bump?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 26, 2005)




----------



## Jo-Anna (Jan 9, 2008)

Ok I'm bump-ing this thread back up with the last post.  Nice to bump into all of you once again.  Ahhhh... i'm so glad my job has calmed down a bit.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 9, 2008)

hola jo anna


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 9, 2008)

Holy canoli, Jo-Anna's back.  I'll give a big juicy bump to THAT.


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 9, 2008)

BUMP!


----------



## IRM (Jan 9, 2008)

Doublebase said:


> BUMP!


Ugh!!  
I have never understood the shit European guys wear to the beach.


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 9, 2008)

IRM said:


> Ugh!!
> I have never understood the shit European guys wear to the beach.



You're just jealous of my sexyness.


----------



## Jo-Anna (Jan 9, 2008)

I didn't see any Bump-ies in that last message Al baby.


----------



## Jo-Anna (Jan 9, 2008)

And why do we have to bump pictures in this thread when there is a place for those pictures already.  If you really need to see them - go to that thread. No?


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 9, 2008)

Jo-Anna said:


> I didn't see any Bump-ies in that last message Al baby.



What, and waste them?  No my dear, I'm saving all my bumps for you. 


(IRM, you even think about mentioning Herpes and/or warts and you're a dead man.)


----------



## Jo-Anna (Jan 9, 2008)

Ohhhhhh... I've been away for too long.  You should bump some of those for me too!!


----------



## IRM (Jan 9, 2008)

ALBOB said:


> What, and waste them?  No my dear, I'm saving all my bumps for you.
> 
> 
> (IRM, you even think about mentioning Herpes and/or warts and you're a dead man.)


----------



## Jo-Anna (Jan 9, 2008)

I was going to add a picture of some booby bumps but i can't make the file small enough to attach it.  It's a seductive peak-a-boob bump.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 9, 2008)

Jo-Anna said:


> I was going to add a picture of some booby bumps but i can't make the file small enough to attach it.  It's a seductive peak-a-boob bump.



still just two chicks with massive bumps. 

hi. need some help making that file smaller?


----------



## david (Jan 9, 2008)

IRM said:


> Ugh!!
> I have never understood the shit European guys wear to the beach.



More pictures of Jamie Eason?   I need to go have a few drinks!


----------



## Mista (Jan 9, 2008)

I hate speed bumps.


----------



## Jo-Anna (Jan 10, 2008)

Mista said:


> I hate speed bumps.



Now that was a good bump - I don't like them either. 

I drive every day and I don't like the massive holes in the pavement that make the shocks on my vehicle go Bump.  I hit one I couldn't see because of a truck that cut in front of me and popped my front tire the other day.  How dare they GRRRRRRrrrrr... 


Little Wing - Yes I could use your help, what is your suggestion for my picture?


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 10, 2008)

Jo-Anna said:


> I was going to add a picture of some booby bumps but i can't make the file small enough to attach it.  It's a seductive peak-a-boob bump.



Booby bumps should NEVER be made smaller.  Bigger is better.


----------



## Jo-Anna (Jan 10, 2008)

I promise not to reduce the booby bumps


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 10, 2008)

Jo-Anna said:


> I promise not to reduce the booby bumps








Now I just have to figure out how to get you to SHARE the booby bumps.


----------



## david (Jan 10, 2008)

Like there isn't enough gals in Vegas with DD, DDD, FF's.... albob!!!


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 10, 2008)

Jo-Anna said:


> Now that was a good bump - I don't like them either.
> 
> I drive every day and I don't like the massive holes in the pavement that make the shocks on my vehicle go Bump.  I hit one I couldn't see because of a truck that cut in front of me and popped my front tire the other day.  How dare they GRRRRRRrrrrr...
> 
> ...



you mean your avatar? the pic in the pm didn't show up.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 10, 2008)

how about your bumps in front of this 1947 Knucklehead?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 10, 2008)

another bumpy babe on a harley


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 10, 2008)

and another bumpy babe and a harley


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 10, 2008)

david said:


> Like there isn't enough gals in Vegas with DD, DDD, FF's.... albob!!!




There are NEVER enough.


----------



## david (Jan 10, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> and another bumpy babe and a harley



I always liked your taste in picture post, but, maybe you should be posing  next to motorcycles!!!!!


----------



## david (Jan 10, 2008)

ALBOB said:


> There are NEVER enough.


OT]

just remember, when a big breasted babe helps you put your watch on and her boobs are on your arm, it does NOT give you permission to take your penis out, mister!


----------



## Jo-Anna (Jan 11, 2008)

Little Wing - I have a pic I was going to post but it's over 500 megs and I can't seem to find the way to minimize it.  The only tool I have on this computer at work is Imaging and Paint.  So I guess until I have the time to play with it more this Bump thread will have to go without.

P.S. I did share it via e-mail and it worked.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 11, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> another bumpy babe on a harley




I'll bet she could suck the chrome off a BUMPer! -


----------



## Jo-Anna (Jan 14, 2008)

Since when do bikes come with Bumpers - but that was a good try.


----------



## david (Jan 14, 2008)

bumping into brazilian hot women is pretty cool!!


----------



## Jo-Anna (Jan 15, 2008)

Woot - I'm bumping into this thread again... what kind of bump in the night scares you?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 15, 2008)

Jo-Anna said:


> Woot - I'm bumping into this thread again... what kind of bump in the night scares you?



i sent you a bumpy pm. and what do you have in mind for an avatar?


----------



## david (Jan 15, 2008)

Jo-Anna said:


> Woot - I'm bumping into this thread again... what kind of bump in the night scares you?



Are you sure you want to know?  hehehe!!  Just teasing!


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 15, 2008)

om bumping g


----------



## david (Jan 15, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> om bumping g



I think you need bmp'n in to!


----------



## Jo-Anna (Jan 16, 2008)

david said:


> Are you sure you want to know?  hehehe!!  Just teasing!



I wouldn't ask the question if i didn't want to know... Now how do I get a bump in this phrase, that's a good question.


----------



## david (Jan 16, 2008)

Jo-Anna said:


> I wouldn't ask the question if i didn't want to know... Now how do I get a bump in this phrase, that's a good question.



I bump'n forgot how this thread works!


----------



## david (Jan 16, 2008)

Jo-Anna said:


> Woot - I'm bumping into this thread again... what kind of bump in the night scares you?



I had a nightmare that I was having sex with a fantastic women and I thought I was saying her name out loud and when I woke up, my girlfriend was "supposedly" asleep!


----------



## maniclion (Jan 16, 2008)

I love lady bumps, smooth natural bumps like Betty Page....curvaceous hips and all....so gorgeous.....


----------



## david (Jan 16, 2008)

The Miami Heat  just Bump'n suck!


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 16, 2008)

jb bumps


----------



## david (Jan 16, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> jb bumps



I have a huge bump now!  =)


----------



## Jo-Anna (Jan 17, 2008)

That's it you ruined my ability to visit this thread now.  Too many bumpy pictures in it and I'm going to get in trouble at the office.  Oh well it was fun while it lasted.


----------



## david (Jan 17, 2008)

Jo-Anna said:


> That's it you ruined my ability to visit this thread now.  Too many bumpy pictures in it and I'm going to get in trouble at the office.  Oh well it was fun while it lasted.



If I bump this a few times, that picture will be on another page


----------



## david (Jan 17, 2008)

bump


----------



## david (Jan 17, 2008)

bumptity-bump!


----------



## david (Jan 17, 2008)

bump dis


----------



## david (Jan 17, 2008)

bump dat


----------



## david (Jan 17, 2008)

still bump'n


----------



## david (Jan 17, 2008)

still bump n


----------



## david (Jan 17, 2008)

bump'n


----------



## david (Jan 17, 2008)

still bumpn


----------



## david (Jan 17, 2008)

what the bump?


----------



## david (Jan 17, 2008)

how many more bump'n post does it take to make this thing go to the next page


----------



## david (Jan 17, 2008)

mORE BUMP


----------



## david (Jan 17, 2008)

I give up!!!  Bumpn' page


----------



## Jo-Anna (Jan 17, 2008)

That was some good effort to bump the page... at least you helped move it off my screen so now I'm good to bump a few more times in this bumpin thread.

Thanks David!!


----------



## wannabestrong (Jan 17, 2008)

_go bump bump bump _


----------



## MeatZatk (Jan 17, 2008)

Jo-Anna said:


> Woot - I'm bumping into this thread again... *what kind of bump in the night scares you?*



Hearing Repro lay cable in the middle of the night scares the shit out of me.


----------



## Jo-Anna (Jan 17, 2008)

Now that's just nasty!!


----------



## david (Jan 17, 2008)

Jo-Anna said:


> That was some good effort to bump the page... at least you helped move it off my screen so now I'm good to bump a few more times in this bumpin thread.
> 
> Thanks David!!




Ha Ha!!!  Then, I ended up in MOTO-HELL!!!  Stupid Sprint/Nextel network crap!

You're very bump'n welcome!


----------



## david (Jan 17, 2008)

MeatZatk said:


> Hearing Repro lay cable in the middle of the night scares the shit out of me.



Ha Ha!!!


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 17, 2008)

Jo-Anna said:


> That was some good effort to bump the page... at least you helped move it off my screen so now I'm good to bump a few more times in this bumpin thread.
> 
> Thanks David!!



we could put links to the pics instead of pics.


----------



## david (Jan 17, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> we could put links to the pics instead of pics.



  as long as there are thumbnails on it.  I don't like big surprises and I think you know what I mean, little wing!


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 17, 2008)

david said:


> as long as there are thumbnails on it.  I don't like big surprises and I think you know what I mean, little wing!




no bump'n surprises from me in this thread. the pics in that other thread are only to protest the twat. we don't like seeing that any more than most guys like another guys crank in their face.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 17, 2008)

Jo-Anna, I'm using my bump'n art programs to do a few things tonite. I can work on an avatar if you have any ideas.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 17, 2008)

black n bump'n white


----------



## david (Jan 17, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> no bump'n surprises from me in this thread. the pics in that other thread are only to protest the twat. we don't like seeing that any more than most guys like another guys crank in their face.



Crank? I've never heard it referred to that before!  Ha Ha


----------



## Jo-Anna (Jan 18, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> we could put links to the pics instead of pics.



Yes Please - that way I can still visit the threads without get into trouble because someone just happens to pop into my office.  Yesterday I saw one that I could be fired for.  Because we are not to have any kind of nudity on our screens.

So thank you for your consideration.

P.S.  The only time I log into Iron Mag is from work, believe it or not it's more quite for me at work then at home.


----------



## Jo-Anna (Jan 18, 2008)

Little Wing I'm not sure exactly what I want as an avitar in Black and White.  Mine doesn't look the greatest when we change it. Can you send me some different ones so we have an idea of what's available?


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 18, 2008)

bump for Friday.


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2008)

Friday afternoon bump


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 18, 2008)

I'm about toget the BUMP outta here....


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 18, 2008)

Happy hour bump.


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2008)

After midnight bumping!


----------



## david (Jan 19, 2008)

Saturday afternoon bump


----------



## david (Jan 20, 2008)

Damn bump'n Giants!  Bob Zagat!!!  Fuk Fuk Fuk Fuk Fuk !!!!


----------



## Jo-Anna (Jan 21, 2008)

Hello to the Monday Bumps...


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 21, 2008)

a "they're making you work on a holiday" bump.


----------



## david (Jan 21, 2008)

I partied on Saturday and got bumped!  LOL!!!


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2008)

bump'd


----------



## Ben dur (Aug 4, 2008)

so im trying this new no/creatine product....

its gave me a great bump in the gym...
my forearms literally exploded the other day

guess i should have used the BSN version eh?


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 4, 2008)

That must have been messy. Are you getting surgery?


----------



## Ben dur (Aug 4, 2008)

nah...
i just *bump*ed up my glutamine intake
its doing wonders


----------



## Ben dur (Feb 28, 2009)

throwback bump


----------



## tallcall (Mar 1, 2009)

I just BUMPED into the wall at full speed!!


----------



## Perdido (Mar 1, 2009)

Funny thread up until about page 5 then I got bored and *bump*ed a few pages here and there until I *bump*ed to the end.


----------



## Ben dur (Mar 1, 2009)

these bitches at the club last night...
maynnn

*bump*in and grindin


----------



## Shae2K3 (Mar 1, 2009)

Why the *BUMP* is this thread back to life?


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 1, 2009)

bump


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 1, 2009)

Shae2K3 said:


> Why the *BUMP* is this thread back to life?



Because it's *BUMP*in' AWESOME.  Whoever created it should be worshiped as a god.


----------



## Shae2K3 (Mar 1, 2009)

ALBOB said:


> Because it's *BUMP*in' AWESOME. Whoever created it should be worshiped as a god.


----------



## Doublebase (Mar 1, 2009)

Bump for the troops.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Mar 1, 2009)

16inchbump


----------



## Doublebase (Mar 2, 2009)

Bump for World Peace.


----------



## IronAddict (Mar 2, 2009)

I drank some coffee this morning and took a massive bump...


----------



## Perdido (Mar 3, 2009)

Ben dur said:


> these bitches at the club last night...
> maynnn
> 
> *bump*in and grindin



Did you *bump* any with some wood?


----------



## Doublebase (Mar 3, 2009)

Bump to healthy living.


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 3, 2009)

Doublebase said:


> Bump to healthy living.



Hey, we will have none of that *BUMP*in' crap in my thread!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Mar 3, 2009)

Oh brother I need whiskey and bump-arettes for my boys.


----------



## IronAddict (Mar 4, 2009)

Bump, I could have had a V-8!


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 4, 2009)

IronAddict said:


> Bump, I could have had a V-8!



I'd like to BUMP eight into your avatar's V


----------



## IronAddict (Mar 4, 2009)

ALBOB said:


> I'd like to BUMP eight into your avatar's V



Seems we have the same bumpin ideas floating around in our grapes!


----------



## Ben dur (Mar 4, 2009)

breasts


----------



## Ben dur (Mar 4, 2009)

oh yeah

sorry
"bump"


----------



## IronAddict (Mar 5, 2009)

Bump, bump, bump it up!


----------

